# Liquid Nitrogen



## ThEoRy (Apr 19, 2013)

Where do you guys get it and the necessary safety equipment and such? Dewars, etc??


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 19, 2013)

contact your local gas/oxygen company, the ones that supply nitrous for soda fountains and the likes. They should have all you'll need!


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 19, 2013)

Check with local farmers who breed cows to see if they have a tank they want to sell. You should be able to get one for ~$100 that way.


----------



## wellminded1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yea any company that supplies beer gas and what not. I ordered my dewar from ebay a few years back. Also chef rubber carries them or testek in canada.


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 20, 2013)

And please, please be careful when you use it. I don't remember the exact expansion ratio when liquid nitrogen becomes a gas, but it can readily displace oxygen in a confined area. An oxygen monitor is not a bad idea. It only takes a couple breaths in an oxygen deficient enviroment before you will pass out and die. Really.

A face shield, apron (not cloth--something that will shed liquid), and cryo gloves are also good. Eye protection under the faceshield is a good idea. Cover your skin--don't be barefoot or wear shorts.

And if you can't resist the urge to dunk something in LN2 and then whack it with a hammer to see it shatter, use eye protection. And remember when the stuff melts it can make a royal mess and you will have a devil of a time finding all the remnants. (Chewing gum dipped in LN2 & shattered is a b1tch to clean up. Trust me on this one.)


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, and you don't want pockets in the apron or cuffs on your pants--you don't want something that will trap the liquid against your body if there's a spill. Don't wear fabric shoes or laceup shoes--again, you don't want the liquid to get up against you and be trapped.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 20, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> And please, please be careful when you use it. I don't remember the exact expansion ratio when liquid nitrogen becomes a gas, but it can readily displace oxygen in a confined area.



Rule of thumb: when a liquid becomes a gas, expect a 1,000X increase in volume. Not exact, just a rule of thumb.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 20, 2013)

Liquid Nitrogen MSDS from one of the big guys.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 20, 2013)

Tech Air


----------



## mainaman (Apr 20, 2013)

Liquid Nitrogen is fun.
Portable dewars are expensive and you loose a liter a day from evaporation.
It could be more economical to get a tank (180 liter) you will loose less, and then transfer in smaller dewar for your needs.


----------

